# Some Of My Tarantulas



## CLUSTER ONE

Oder of appearance: grammostola pulchra, obt,avic avic (Mature male- out on a breeding loan now), pamphobetus platylomma (Female). I have more t's, but there either small and i cant get a good photo, webbed up with a sac (my versi female) or just in a burrow. Ill try to add more pics as i get them.


----------



## Us And Them

Thats such an awesome collection you have there Sean. I was under the impression that all tarantulas grew large. do you handle most of them ?
do you use gloves at all?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Jon87 said:


> Thats such an awesome collection you have there Sean.*This is only a part of my collection. I think i have about 10 more that i dont have pics of. For arachnids collections of 50+ arn't uncommon* I was under the impression that all tarantulas grew large. do you handle most of them ?
> do you use gloves at all?


Not all grow large though, the avic avic is the only adult on in the pictures (last species). He is about 5". The first two will grow to about 5-6" and the platylomma can get a bit bigger. I could handle the pulchra, but i don't, the obt would bite my face off if i tried to handle him, the platylomma is a hair kicker so i leave her alone as i hate bald abdomens, but i don't think she would bite. The avic avic is a bit skiddish and used to shoot poo at me (typical defense of the avicularia genus), but fine to handle if your careful not to startle them. I've handled this guy probably under 6 time total.

I used to handle my MM versicolor a lot moving him back and forth from my females tank and he was very docile and sweet. i dont use gloves as i don't really handle them, but for hair kickers you may want gloves. Some people are more influenced by hairs, but i havn't really been impacted much by any of my species hairs.

Not all t's get large most will max at about 6" then there are only a couple large species like blondi, parahybana... that get real large. There are also dwarf species of tarantulas. The only dwarf I have is a cyriocosmus elegans adult female thats mayby 1.5" and wont get much bigger.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Juvie Lasiodora parahybana female. About 5". Shes pretty mean and wouldnt hesitate to bite.


----------



## Us And Them

my girlfriend is absolutely infatuated with my Rose Hair. at first she was pretty scared and unsure about it , But everytime she goes out she comes home with new fake plants and keeps talking about it all the time. Its Cute , I never thought she would warm up to the Tarantula , although she is still having a bit of trouble sleeping with it in our Bedroom lol.

What type of wood are you using in the tanks for your Tarantulas' Sean?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Jon87 said:


> my girlfriend is absolutely infatuated with my Rose Hair*its an addiction and im not kidding. By the end of this year you'll probably have half a dozen or more.*. at first she was pretty scared and unsure about it ,*rosies are pretty good to start with generally as they are usually docile then you can get into the fun nut job spiders like obt, lividum and calceatum.* But everytime she goes out she comes home with new fake plants and keeps talking about it all the time. Its Cute , I never thought she would warm up to the Tarantula , although she is still having a bit of trouble sleeping with it in our Bedroom lol.* there are also a ton of colorful spiders im sure she would liek google Avicularia versicolor or Chromatapelma cyanopubecens (green bottle blue0*
> 
> What type of wood are you using in the tanks for your Tarantulas' Sean?


 the platylomma is on cork bark and the parahybana has 2 pieces of driftwood from a beach in its tank. My versi female also has some personally collected driftwood. I may get a pic of her tank to show you it, but wont have any shots of her as she's on a sac. I have fake plants from wal-mart with her and they don't look half bad. For a rosea any wood should work as its going into a dry environment. If you get into a genus like avics, you have to be careful with any organic matter that you add to the tank as you need constant high humidity (like spraying a couple times a day)


----------



## lorteti hr

very nice looking tarantulas mate...








make some update....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Thanks, there are a few other t's not pictured heare that I have posted somewhere here before. Look for some pics of my avic versicolor as it is an awsome species


----------



## bob351

cool looking guys... how long does it take for a tiny spider to get a few inches?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

depends alot on the species. A fast grower like L. parahybana or A. genticulata could go from a sling to 6" in a year. Others like some grammostola and brahypelmas could take 5 years to get even a couple inches. So for species like l. parahybanas buying slings are great but if you want a slong growing species you may find it worth it to shell out more money on a juvie or adult.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Congrats on owning a Pulchra! I had an adult female in the past and I'm so sorry I sold her for a dirt cheap price. A gorgeous velvety black spider with a gentle disposition. The ultimate arachnid pet!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I know longer own it. I sold it though unfortunetly it ruptured its abdomen sometime in transit and unfortunetly dies.

The only t's I have not are a female parahybana and versicolor. The rest I have sucsessfully sold off.


----------



## bob351

CLUSTER ONE said:


> depends alot on the species. A fast grower like L. parahybana or A. genticulata could go from a sling to 6" in a year. Others like some grammostola and brahypelmas could take 5 years to get even a couple inches. So for species like l. parahybanas buying slings are great but if you want a slong growing species you may find it worth it to shell out more money on a juvie or adult.


I was thinking of getting a mexican red knee... always loved the look of em

are they good for a beginner keeping spiders... also if i get bit how bad is it, i know i wont die but i dont want to fell like i have been shot for a few days either


----------



## BRUNER247

Depends what spider bites ya. Most hurt less than a bee sting. Others like baboon will definitely hurt. Checkout fire leg Bob if you like red knees.
Red knee shouldn't hurt bad. They have weak venom. Old worlds have stronger venom n nastier attitudes to match.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I agree with above. Brachypelmas and grammostolas tend to have farily weak venom. Old worlds like maculata, pokies and obts are some that have alot more significant venom. Not leathal to a healthy human but you wlll probably be in some pain


----------



## BRUNER247

I got a versicolor & a diversipe in the mail yesterday.


----------



## lorteti hr

hey mate can you tell me some arboreal tarantulas for beginners..?
something less aggressive because I hear that they can jump..
I got g.pulchra and now I want one arboreal t.
thanks...


----------



## Piranha Guru

lorteti hr said:


> hey mate can you tell me some arboreal tarantulas for beginners..?
> something less aggressive because I hear that they can jump..
> I got g.pulchra and now I want one arboreal t.
> thanks...


Avicularia species.


----------



## ibcd

Those are nice T's!!! I have a few a versicolors& a couple suntigers.


----------



## BRUNER247

ibcd said:


> Those are nice T's!!! I have a few a versicolors& a couple suntigers.


Lmao. "a few"


----------

